# New guy



## gazwold (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi there im Gaz im currently working out in Belgium but live in Lincoln and have just bought myself a 05 quattro sport hope you like  only thing different is the last owner got audi to take out the buckets and put in some normal seats in black leather with the alcantera centres to match the rest of the interior but ill let them off as she was 60 and had only done 9000 mile in it lol.

As i am new to TT's can you tell me what the difference is between mine and a normal TT?

Also heres a pic of my other toy a mk2 golf gti with a tweaked 2l under the bonnet

thanks Gaz





































and heres the Golf


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome qS great choice very nice Golf www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice, let the modding begin ;-)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

